
Let’s stop shaking people down for their email addresses - aazaa
https://m.signalvnoise.com/lets-stop-shaking-people-down-for-their-email-addresses/
======
marssaxman
Endless pop-up demands have become so irritating that I refuse to interact
with them at all anymore. I won't even click on them to make them go away; I
just go straight into Reader View. If that doesn't work, I assume the article
probably wasn't worth reading and just close the tab.

------
criddell
> If you have something to say, say it. If you have something to share, share
> it. Don’t invent things to say or to share just such that you can package up
> that pink slime as a golden nugget of truth to trade for someone’s contact
> information.

Well said!

------
Nicksil
Another article -- similar in nature -- from this source, posted here on HN as
well:

"Marking the end of pixel trackers in Basecamp emails"

\- [https://m.signalvnoise.com/marking-the-end-of-pixel-
trackers...](https://m.signalvnoise.com/marking-the-end-of-pixel-trackers-in-
basecamp-emails/)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20834729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20834729)

